# briggs model zz has no spark



## trashman1980 (Mar 25, 2006)

i have an old model zz i have replaced the points and still no luck, it was shocking me but no spark through the plug. now it wont even shock me?? any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## glenjudy (Aug 26, 2006)

Could you convert to a Magnetron on this model??


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

glenjudy said:


> Could you convert to a Magnetron on this model??


Not really familiar with this series engine, but most of the older letter series had a 4 bolt coil assembly. There is no retro kit for magnetron conversion if it has this type of coil. It's possible however that an after market conversion kit may work, unless of course you are trying to keep it original. If thats the case I would test for continuity at the points to make sure they are making an electrical connection when they close. Perhaps the coil may be the problem.


----------



## trashman1980 (Mar 25, 2006)

yes it is the 4 bold assy. i opened the gap a little and now it shocks the crap out of me but not at the end of the plug?? i did try a good plug also, {just on the plug wire it doesnt fit the engine} also the wire on the points goes to 3 wires,coil,points,and ground, are they supposed to be grounded?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

The ground is to shut off the engine. It should not be grounded when you want spark.


----------

